
Chinese Producer Embeds Bitcoin Mining Chips in Household Appliances - bsg75
https://cointelegraph.com/news/chinese-producer-embeds-bitcoin-mining-chips-in-household-appliances
======
basicplus2
Essentially stealing people's power to fund their bitmining

~~~
sorokod
In principle , they could offer a share of the revenue to the users.

